# How to remove 2000 grit sanding marks completely?



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone! :thumb:

I've read a few threads on wetsanding. Got some tips from it.

As the title says, How would you completely remove 2000 grit marks if this were the finest grit you had?

I'm using the rotary and LC CCS orange pad with Menz PG (the old one).

I must say that I'm having a hard time knocking the 2000 sanding marks with the orange pad. (maximum speed 3) btw, the 4' inch pad seems to do a better job than the 6.5 pad correcting scratch and sanding marks even if it doesn't completely remove them.

The finest grit here I can get is 2500 (mirka). it'll be in a few days though.


Do I need to increase the speed?

would the LC wool polishing pad be a better option at getting rid of the sanding marks?

Also, how long can you use a sanding paper?


looking forward to hear from you.

Many thanks.

Zaid


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem. Gtechniq will remove 1000 grit. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

P1

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

That happened to me yesterday, was short of 2500 and 3000 grit papers, so i attacked the 2000 grit marks with LC purple wool pad and M105. Worked pretty well.

Anyway, get some wool pads, they are valuable  and won't build as much heat as foam pads while compounding


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

8" gtechniq wool for fast cut and 8" foam (Med) to finish.
I use mirka wet n dry too. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for sharing buddies. much appreciated


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Oldskool trick with 1200 grade was to rub soap onto the surface of the paper and use lots of water. It wouldn't dig in so much then and just left a flat matt finish. I used to then polish this up to a shine using G10 (I think) many years ago when I DIY sprayed cars. Back then I didn't know you could get higher than 1200 grade. It was very soft cellulose I was working with though.

Might be worth a try if you can't get a fine enough grade in time for a job.


----------

